# [ April 2013 ] We are leaving Maui and are sad



## taffy19 (Apr 18, 2013)

We had a wonderful vacation but my husband had a small accident again on Oahu.  He fell on the escalator and got stuck at the bottom as his shirt got stuck.  Two grown-up people couldn't get him up and he skinned his arm and elbow pretty bad.  They wanted to take him to the ER but he refused.  We would have missed our plane to Maui.  They patched him up three times before the bleeding stopped.   He will see his doctor tomorrow as the pain in his hip is still there.

We had beautiful ocean view everywhere so did less than normal but decided to take a tour to Hana and around the Island.  It was a small van with Valley Isle Excursions.  I can highly recommend them.  Also the Polynesian Cultural Center on Oahu and the Bishop Museum.  We had never done the BM.

We met TUGger Doug and his wife and Cathi and her hubby.  We tried to meet up with Denise L but didn't connect and I made a mistake with Sterling's dates so we missed each other too.  We all had met before.

We left our styrofoam cooler at the MOC yesterday as this was requested in a different thread and had a last Mai Tai at Longboards and watched one more sunset there.  We will be back.  Aloha!


----------



## daventrina (Apr 18, 2013)

We're never happy to leave Maui . We always leave Hawaii happy to have had the experiences we've had, and sad that it will be some time till we return. We always leave hoping soon to return to the Islands that we love so.
Hope the Dr. goes well.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 18, 2013)

Have a safe flight Emmy.
Glad you had a good time.
Maui is so beautiful. 
You are so blessed to own there.


----------



## slip (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm glad you had a great time. Hope everything's fine with your husband.
Those escalators are dangerous for everyone. 

Glad you mentioned the Hana tour through Valley Isle, we have that booked for
December.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry you had such a 'dramatic' end to a wonderful month...oh well :ignore:

I am sure you are returning to wonderfully warm SoCal weather....please send some spring to us!


----------



## eal (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tip about the Hana tour.

 We go to Hawaii for 4 weeks every November, and at the end of the trip as we are on the plane flying in a northeasterly direction we tell each other "only 11 months til we are back..."


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 19, 2013)

Its never easy leaving Maui.  The Road to Hana experience is not for everyone but it truly is awesome and something we do every trip.  When I'm old and grey I will remember swimming in the lagoon with my family at the twin falls


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 19, 2013)

if you ever get the chance to experience it, continuing on past hana and driving back along the other side of the island is pretty awesome.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 19, 2013)

slip said:


> I'm glad you had a great time. Hope everything's fine with your husband.
> Those escalators are dangerous for everyone.
> 
> Glad you mentioned the Hana tour through Valley Isle, we have that booked for
> December.



Don't plan on any big activities on the night you return from the Valley Isle excursion to Hana and around the back side of Maui.  It is a very, very full day and I guarantee you won't have any problems sleeping that night.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2013)

DW and I were already talking about that. She said when we get back we'll
Throw in a Costco pizza and hit the sack.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 19, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> if you ever get the chance to experience it, continuing on past hana and driving back along the other side of the island is pretty awesome.



We drove completely around the island...that northern road that the rental car companies don't cover you for...yep, we did it anyway. Lots of trees in the road and rocks from a rainstorm the day prior...it was a challenge, but we didn't even freak out...ah those were the days! I wouldn't go back to Maui...my faves have always been and remain Kauai and Big Island. But that drive...and the one to Hana which imho is easy...were lots of fun!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 20, 2013)

Carol C said:


> We drove completely around the island...that northern road that the rental car companies don't cover you for...yep, we did it anyway. Lots of trees in the road and rocks from a rainstorm the day prior...it was a challenge, but we didn't even freak out...ah those were the days! I wouldn't go back to Maui...my faves have always been and remain Kauai and Big Island. But that drive...and the one to Hana which imho is easy...were lots of fun!



I agree..... the road to Hana is a cinch compared to going around the western mountain.  We drive it every trip and hold our collective breath hoping we don't meet anyone coming the other direction.


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 20, 2013)

Ricci said:


> I agree..... the road to Hana is a cinch compared to going around the western mountain.  We drive it every trip and hold our collective breath hoping we don't meet anyone coming the other direction.



+1 on the drive around the western tip.  Definitely not a drive for the faint of heart though.  I'd go as far as to say this is the most spectacular drive in hawaii though.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 20, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> if you ever get the chance to experience it, continuing on past hana and driving back along the other side of the island is pretty awesome.



We also did the Hana tour, and went all the way around but we let someone else drive (I think that's the way to go for us - maybe not for everyone)  We did a different van tour (Grayline / Polynesian) than Emmy and Peter took.   It was still very good, but in comparing trips we found that ours did not stop at Charles Lindbergh's grave or the banana bread stand at milepost 17 that I really wanted to stop at.    (thanks to Emmy I got to try it anyway - Mahalo, Emmy!!)  We went for about 1/2 price, so it was still worth it, but I had asked if they stop at MP 17 and was told yes.   The brochures don't really spell out all the stops.  We noticed many more Valley Isle vans along the route, so I think they are probably the best to go with.  We were still happy with our tour and our guide was very good; just felt we would have liked to have made the other stops.  We may have had a couple others they didn't make but those were ones we (I) wanted to see.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 20, 2013)

- sorry, not sure how that happened


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 21, 2013)

We did a Hana tour all the way around last year with Jungle Tours Maui.  It was just a man and his Jeep.  No high frill trip but so worth it. DH and I were lucky enough to be the only ones with him that day. The stops along with way were not the touristy ones (although we saw a few of those too) but different ones along the road where we say waterfalls and bamboo forest within a 2-5 minute walk from the road, and other stops that aren't on the big tour trips (which we took once before.) No one else were at  many of the stops so our pictures were just of us and beautiful Hana. Alex, the tour operator, using our camera and his, took pictures and videos of the entire trip so we were both in all the pictures and the video turned out great. We got to travel at our own speed and stop or stay as long as we wanted at each stop and were given different options of what we wanted to do long the way (Swim? Hike to the top of the Falls?, etc.) We let him know before the trip the things we wanted to see, so the stops were planned on that.  The trip included a nice snack in the morning, lunch and banana bready at Aunty Sandys and dinner (although we opted out of dinner we were ready for bed.)

We had done Tempatation Tours previously, which we found to be a nice luxury tour, with all the bells and whistles. This was a 'Hire a Local' type of tour which we find to be the best tours.  It is great that there are so many options for people who are not comfortable with the drive, or who just want to see Hana.

We probably won't do Hana again, because it is a very long day,and we only go to Maui every few years, so time is precious when we are there.  But completely enjoyed our trips and would recommend either operator.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 21, 2013)

We saw a young man trying to help his partner out of the pool but didn't succeed and we heard later that she was injured.  We heard the sirens and the firetruck and ambulance came by too.  We don't know how it ended but the guide told us that she was taken to the hospital.  The rocks are very slippery because of the moss.

Another local person died in one of the seven pools a couple days earlier.  He should have known better where to dive because the water isn't clear enough to see the rocks.  We saw a man diving too and held our breath but he was OK.  They warn you not to dive but people do it anyway. 

Our guide was warning several other people who had gone over the barrier on the side of the road to take better pictures.  He said that it was very dangerous because you may see undergrowth or bushes but they are sticking out and there is no rock or soil at all.  A little kid went over the cliff that way and there was nothing they could do.  It also recently happened.  You have to be very careful but it is well worth the trip.

We took the other road on west Maui too but didn't go all around this time because there was erosion.  The blow hole was completely dry because the ocean was very calm that day but good to spot several whales.  The road on the other side of the island, near the winery, is very good but it is a complete different scenery from the rain forest.  There are eight more windmills in this area now too.

The jungle jeep tour sounds very interesting too and having a movie of it is even better.


----------



## mtb2 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow - thanks for posting here.  I will be in Kona, HI for the Kona Ironman and then I will take a flight (already booked) to Maui - just a hotel room because I didn't see any timeshares available when I was booking trip months ago.  Anyhow, I have a car rental booked and am enjoying learning about your excursions.  Road to Hana sounds great but I wonder if an old lady like me can handle the hike.  Oct doesn't seem to be a time to book a whale watch trip - has anyone gone whale watching in Oct?  Aren't there some kind of lava caves there too  and what about the road with 100 bridges?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 28, 2013)

mtb2 said:


> Wow - thanks for posting here.  I will be in Kona, HI for the Kona Ironman and then I will take a flight (already booked) to Maui - just a hotel room because I didn't see any timeshares available when I was booking trip months ago.  Anyhow, I have a car rental booked and am enjoying learning about your excursions.  Road to Hana sounds great but I wonder if an old lady like me can handle the hike.  Oct doesn't seem to be a time to book a whale watch trip - has anyone gone whale watching in Oct?  Aren't there some kind of lava caves there too  and what about the road with 100 bridges?



No whales in October.  I don't even think anyone books whale watch tours at that time.  The season is usually November, at the earliest, through April.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2013)

The Road to Hana does not require any hiking - you don't have to leave the car if you don't want to.  The Road to Hana is the road with 100 bridges.  There are lots of tours, if you don't want to do the driving yourself.

Hana Lava Tube - http://mauiguidebook.com/road-to-hana-maui/activities-road-to-hana/kaeleku-cave-hana-lava-tube/

IMNSHO, the best driving guide book is Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai by Richard Sulliven.  You can buy it on the author's website at a nice discount.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 28, 2013)

A good idea for all to carry a small first aid kit and take a first aid class.  

I always have a roll of cohesive bandages--the kind that stick to themselves and you can tear them with your fingers, a couple non stick telfa pads, and a tube of triple anti-biotic ointment.

You'll probably get a better price for the cohesive bandage at your vet since they were invented by a vet.

Boy Scout Motto:  Be Prepared

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 28, 2013)

At one of the big upscale shopping malls in Dallas an escalator reversed direction and then two seconds later reversed direction again.  Quite a few people were injured.

Sterling




iconnections said:


> We had a wonderful vacation but my husband had a small accident again on Oahu.  He fell on the escalator and got stuck at the bottom as his shirt got stuck.  Two grown-up people couldn't get him up and he skinned his arm and elbow pretty bad.  They wanted to take him to the ER but he refused.  We would have missed our plane to Maui.  They patched him up three times before the bleeding stopped.   He will see his doctor tomorrow as the pain in his hip is still there.
> 
> We had beautiful ocean view everywhere so did less than normal but decided to take a tour to Hana and around the Island.  It was a small van with Valley Isle Excursions.  I can highly recommend them.  Also the Polynesian Cultural Center on Oahu and the Bishop Museum.  We had never done the BM.
> 
> ...


----------



## daventrina (Sep 29, 2013)

Luanne said:


> No whales in October.


Except last year when a couple showed up...


----------



## kwindham (Sep 29, 2013)

Never been to Maui, that's on the May 14 itinerary.  But have been to the other 3 main HI island.  I actually cried on the plane last year leaving Kuaui.  I really don't think there will ever be a more perfect vaca than that one.  I did not want to leave.  Hoping Maui is just as impressive!!!  Although if it is, Dh may have to hog tie me to get me back on the plane this time!!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 29, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Never been to Maui, that's on the May 14 itinerary.  But have been to the other 3 main HI island.  I actually cried on the plane last year leaving Kuaui.  I really don't think there will ever be a more perfect vaca than that one.  I did not want to leave.  Hoping Maui is just as impressive!!!  Although if it is, Dh may have to hog tie me to get me back on the plane this time!!!



I think you'll love Maui more, unless you like Kauai for its laid back nature. You can probably find that on Maui but Maui also has so much more.  

That first day on Maui is the absolute best, we're just on cloud 9. We have a nice meal and then the kids go to bed and my wife and I take a cab to Moose Mcgillicuddys on Front St to celebrate the moment and our good fortune. 

On the flip side, the last day is very tough. For me that feeling lingers for a few days. Then I start to think about our next trip and I start to feel better.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 29, 2013)

daventrina said:


> Except last year when a couple showed up...



But I doubt it's predictable enough for the whale watch tours to be starting as early as October.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 29, 2013)

Luanne said:


> But I doubt it's predictable enough for the whale watch tours to be starting as early as October.


That is true and there were VERY few. 
The whale foundation may have had their boat out as they provided the photo to the Maui News, but more likely for research than money generation tours.

It was nice to see the one, but you certainly wouldn’t make a trip spicifically for whales till probably December at the earliest as even November can be questionable.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 29, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> On the flip side, the last day is very tough. For me that feeling lingers for a few days. Then I start to think about our next trip and I start to feel better.


We have become much better at not thinking about the last day .. till the last day...


----------



## Luanne (Sep 29, 2013)

If you "Friend" the Pacific Whale Foundation on Facebook you can see pictures of whales year round.  They will also post first sightings in the Hawaiian islands.


----------



## mtb2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting Denise and Luanne,

Actually I found a great site called Pacific Whale Foundation.  Their first whale watch trip is the 20th of Oct but I leave on the 19th.   On that site I also located volunteering in Maui and have three places I want to volunteer at.  This still gives me time to do the Dolphin eco tour run by them (to Moli'iki (or something like that - not the Molokai island but a conservation area).  Best is that the monies go towards conservation efforts.  I liked the site so much I joined as a member and got a 20% discount.  I will definitely get that book by Sullivan - thanks for your posts.  I hope some people get some ideas from Pacific Whale Foundation - it is a terrific site.

I also would like to recommend the Seahorse Farm near Kona on the Big Island.  Who knew people could raise seahorses like that.  I went there two years ago when I was there to help cheer my daughter who does the Kona Ironman (representing the Coast Guard) and I always have to find something to keep me busy while she is working out and doing her training up to the race day.  I did not get to see the manta rays at eh Sheraton - that is a night time thing I believe and I didn't know I needed tickets for the boat trip.  I thought I read that you could just walk out onto the rocks near the hotel and see them.  Anyone know about the manta rays?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2013)

The hotel has a viewing deck, with flood lights, right on the ocean.  Anyone can just walk up and see them.  You don't even have to go through the hotel - as you approach the front of the hotel, follow the hotel wall around to the right, and you will see steps leading up to the deck, on the ocean side of the hotel.

There are also boat tours where you can snorkel or dive with the Manta Rays.

This map is for divers - but where you see the red arrow in the middle labeled "entry" points right at the deck.  The flood lights attract plankton - which the rays feed on.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 29, 2013)

There is an observation deck to view the rays.

Has your daughter tried the LavaMan triathlon end of March?  That is a good time to see whales. 2014 is already sold out.

http://www.lavamantriathlon.com/

I like your idea of volunteering, will look into that for our next visit.  We've visited the seahorse ranch too, nice people running it and a great repurpose of the alternate energy site.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mtb2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Denise,

Thanks for the map.  We actually stayed next to a dive shop two years ago when Rachel ran her 3rd Kona Ironman and that wasn't too far from the Sheraton.  I also remember going to Sea LIfe Park on Oahu (Rachel did her first triathlon in Oahu) where I put on a crazy helmet and went into a tank where green sea turtles and a type of ray and lots of tropical fish swam around and you fed them lettuce.  Nice for me but pretty sad for the poor marine life (it was indeed a large tank but....they belong in the deep)

SmithOp,

Rachel has mentioned the Lava one and probably did do that one but she has done so many of them that I lose track.  She recently won the Penn Yan Peasantman Steelman triathlon in NY (you can see her holding a giant trophy on their facebook site).  This time I am really looking forward to going to HI because I won't have to rush back after 5 days to go to work - I retired last year.  That's why I get to go to Maui after the race.  She has to go back to work.  Duty calls.  I just can't sit around in the sun, however, so the Pacific Whale Foundation site was a real treat for me - they have several types of volunteer opportunities which allows me to see more than just the tourist stuff.  Yes, I am a willing worker but I WILL take photos even as I am on my knees in some organic farm setting.


----------



## mtb2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Denise,

I just ordered the book this afternoon.  HOpe it gets here in time.  I also got two books Frommers and Fodors about Maui.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mtb2 (Oct 4, 2013)

I also got Maui Revealed from the library.  Great book.

mtb2


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 29, 2013)

I have some friends who will be staying in Kihei soon (Kamaole) and would like to know of a nearby, economical grocery store.  Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 29, 2013)

I hope that this link will work for you. There are several grocery markets in Kihei that are on the mainland too. We mostly shop at Safeway or at Times Supermarket that used to be Star.

Foodland may be closer to where your friends are staying. Many people stock up at Costco on the way from the airport to Kihei but we have never done that.

There is a farmer's market open many days of the week and there is a roadside stand where you can buy fruit straight from the tree but you never know when they are open. They should ask the resort and they will give them directions when and where to go. 

Once a week, you can buy lots of stuff (food and crafts) at a local college but we do as little shopping as we can so do not know any details but the prices are very reasonable from what I have heard. Their resort will know.

PS. In case the link doesn't work, try this one as it came from there via Google.  Look under Maui maps.  

http://www.mauiinfosource.com/


----------

